
Tesla reveals new details of Autopilot: 780M miles of data, 100M miles driven - electriclove
http://electrek.co/2016/05/24/tesla-autopilot-miles-data/
======
fvjwiur
if I read that graph correctly, people drive slightly to the right of centre

